# Worm casting versus mounds



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I live in the pacific nw and my ground is wet A LOT. So naturally we have worm castings here and a lot of them all fall winter and spring. I've developed a system of how to deal with them.

But I've got some other things though too that are a little different but I think are also from worms but I can't find any articles or videos about this. I also have just as many mounds that look more like the ground is lifting than like a traditional worm casting. Worm castings are little bubble like towers. These mounds are a bit different. They look like little domes of soil and grass that have lifted without the tell tale bubble like tower. Has anyone else seen this? Is this also from earth worms?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

moles? take some pics.


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

Not moles. Here are the pictures. These mounds don't look like traditional bubbly worm castings these are about 1/2 dollar coin size


----------

